# translation pls



## Losb7Algerie (Jun 9, 2015)

hi everybody i have this two videos: here in portuguese and have no way of translating it is there anyone who could explain me in general its about what i'd appreciate it






Muçulmanos de segunda geração estão integrados em Portugal - País - RTP Notícias


----------

